# State bridge beta



## timboslice (May 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about boating pumphouse to state bridge Sat. Never done it before trying to catch a show that night and have heard the take out isn't close to camping or amphitheatre...


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

The take out is right across the road from the amphitheater. You could camp at Rancho its about a 10 minute drive from the show.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

The newer BLM take out is across the river if you're in a raft & about a 400 yard walk across the bridge to the venue.

Seemed to me there was a bus shuttle going between rancho & state bridge two weeks ago. Not sure about that though. 

You can also camp at radium or pumphouse. Most of the free camping near statebridge has been shut down, but you might be able to find some spots along the road after rancho.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Definitely some spots down the road past State Bridge, on the left hand side, maybe a 1 -2 miles away.


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*State*

They will runa shuttle from Rancho to State during the smaller festivals they put on there. Not 100% on just shows. 

Be careful if you plan on walking the bridge...

A)Ive seen cops hassle due to "do not walk on the bridge" signs
B)Its 2 lanes, Im not expecting to see someone on there when Im pulling my wide trailer.
C)It gets real dark out there, and with headlights on wet pavement it gets super hard to see on that road sometimes.

Just my thoughts. I would give Rancho a call and see if theyre running a shuttle.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I am going to do Rancho to State Bridge on sat. also, with a couple families in rafts. My buddy and I are going to be on SUPS. Water is coming down from last weekend.


----------



## powphan (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm also boating Sat and going to the show. There's a shuttle going to Rancho after the show and camping there for cheap but not free. I'm planning on parking at Rancho, launching there and float to State Bridge, seeing the show and taking the shuttle back after. Would like to launch higher upstream but 5000cfs seems sketchy with inflatable duckies...

Does anyone know if I'd be able to take out on the amphitheater side to avoid walking across the bridge?


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

With a duckie you should have no problem taking out right at the amphitheater. If memory serves me correctly, the path out is right above the old railroad trestle structure still standing. This is all just passed the new BLM landing which you cannot miss on river left.


----------

